# Mystery Bomb!



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Got the mail in a little late after a celebration dinner to mark my son completing his freshman year of college, only to find this big-box-o-cigars mystery bomb with a central Oregon postmark, and no other identifiers, had decimated my mailbox. (Good thing I numbered the bricks last time... now where did I put that bag of mortar mix?)

And what a selection! This flat blew me away! Lot's of great stuff here, many of which I only know by reputation. I'm very excited to dive into these. Thank you mystery bomber!

I have a pretty good idea of who these came from, but if there's a _Ghost_ of a chance I'm wrong I'd better wait for confirmation.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Well I'll be a Humphrey's uncle ! I got a bomb that sounds like it might be from that same guy. In fact some of the smokes in mine are in these pictures. I'm not at home so I'll be posting mine up tomorrow but we may be looking for the same lunatic Jack !


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Confirmed! I managed to pry a confession out of @Humphrey's Ghost. Rest assured, my friend, you are on my list now!

Thank you Mark! These are fantastic!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Haha nice smack down! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

"He named names"


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Fantastic selection there and quite the generous offering. Great hit there and hope both you and Tony enjoy them all.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

That had HG written so over it

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Personally I think Mark has it in for mailboxes! I like Jacks idea of numbering the bricks! So much easier!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Calibrated and ruthless! The attacks are getting more brutal! Hope the mailbox was at the end of a long driveway and not one of those hanging on the house by the front door deals.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

You can't stir the pot as you do without getting some on yourself. Great hit!


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

He put the hurtin on you for sure with that one...jeeze what the heck did you do to get so much hate mail?


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Now THAT"S a Bomb!! Way to go Hump!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Great aim, HG.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

That Ghost is an animal! Great hit Bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

the bombs , they just keep raining down. nice hit there.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice. This is well deserved after all the people you attacked.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Nice. This is well deserved after all the people you attacked.


I approve of this statement.


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice hit @Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice to see some cigar frontier justice after seeing you demolish so many other brothers....divine retribution is what I see here!


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice backhander

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

